
Show HN: Happening – a platform for group apps - vanviegen
https://platform.happening.im/?hn
======
emielm
Co-founder here.

Happening is a group messenger that allows third-parties to create seamless
plugins using CoffeeScript and HTML5. As our platform does most of the work
(accounts, groups, data sync, notifications, distribution, etc), plugins can
be created very rapidly and deployed instantly.

I'll be lingering here to answer any question you may have.

------
waalkes
Looks interesting, lets see if we can make this work!

------
ericmacmini
Impressed, I got my app working in 2 hours.

------
gjspriensma
Cool, love to check this out.

------
jlvdh
This is awesome!

------
jspuij
Boe

